# How to claim my daughters US citizenship



## CAMY1982 (May 5, 2012)

Hello everyone.
I am hoping someone can help me in claiming US citizenship for my daughter. Her father is a U.S citizen in the military who lives in the U.S. We are no longer in a relationship and he refuses to report our four year daughters birth to th U.S consulate so she can accquire U.S citizenship/passport/SS number.
Is there any way I can report the birth myself as his name is on the British birth certificate and he pays child support through the NY family courts?

Thank you in advance for any help.

Camy


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

CAMY1982 said:


> Hello everyone.
> I am hoping someone can help me in claiming US citizenship for my daughter. Her father is a U.S citizen in the military who lives in the U.S. We are no longer in a relationship and he refuses to report our four year daughters birth to th U.S consulate so she can accquire U.S citizenship/passport/SS number.
> Is there any way I can report the birth myself as his name is on the British birth certificate and he pays child support through the NY family courts?
> 
> ...


Where was your daughter born and were you married to her father at the time of the birth?


----------



## CAMY1982 (May 5, 2012)

Thank you for your speedy reply.
She was born in thr U.K and we were not married at the time of her birth. However he did sign the birth certificate and pays child support via the NY court system.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

CAMY1982 said:


> Thank you for your speedy reply.
> She was born in thr U.K and we were not married at the time of her birth. However he did sign the birth certificate and pays child support via the NY court system.


Start here:

Children Born in the UK to U.S. Parents | Embassy of the United States London, UK

If the father is no longer in the UK then the link says you need to contact the Embassy for further instructions, since it sounds like in order to register the birth/get US passport etc the father needs to be included in the process.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Where are you currently living with your daughter? In the UK or US?

The link I have given you is for someone still in the UK.


----------



## CAMY1982 (May 5, 2012)

We live in thr U.K. We travel to the States on the visa waiver 5 to 6 times a year and the immigration officer has informed us twice now that she needs to have a U.S passport if her father is American and we visit so often.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

What is his reason for this behaviour? Because he is already on the birth certificate, he is already paying for her, and he obviously likes to see his daughter often if you travel to him 5 or 6 times a year...


----------



## CAMY1982 (May 5, 2012)

EVHB said:


> What is his reason for this behaviour? Because he is already on the birth certificate, he is already paying for her, and he obviously likes to see his daughter often if you travel to him 5 or 6 times a year...


We don't go to America to see him. I take my daughter to see his family and god parents. He refuses to see her now. His mother made him choose between her or moving to the U.K for 3 years whilst I studied and he chose her!!!! Pathetic excuse for a man.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Oeps... Sorry for that. I had hoped that maybe he had a sort of a silly reason, based on misinformation or so, and that we could show him he was wrong.
I am sorry for you.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2012)

This is from the US State Dept page for claiming citizenship by parentage:

An application on behalf of an eligible child must be filed on Form N-600K, Application for Citizenship and Issuance of Certificate under section 322 of the INA. See the Citizenship and Naturalization Based Forms for more information. *The Form N-600K must be filed on behalf of the child by the U.S. citizen parent. * If the U.S. citizen parent of the child has died, a U.S. citizen grandparent or U.S. citizen legal guardian may apply on behalf of the child within 5 years of the parent's death.

Here is the entire webpage for your reference:

USCIS - Biological or Adopted Children Residing Outside the United States

Maybe you can get the same court that ordered child support to issue an order for him to do this.

On the other hand, do you really want to pay the US$600 application fee, and then subject your child to a lifetime of filing and/or paying taxes to the US, no matter where they end up in this world? Many expats say that the best passport to hold is a UK passport, and then not live in the UK to get the best of both worlds. Just saying this as food for thought. Good luck.


-


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

If the child gets an American passport, can the mother than relocate to the US and live there?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

EVHB said:


> If the child gets an American passport, can the mother than relocate to the US and live there?


No. And the child cannot sponsor the mother for a visa for the US until the child is 18 and actually resident in the US (which means the child would have to have adequate resources to provide for the mother as sponsor).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## CAMY1982 (May 5, 2012)

Bevdeforges said:


> No. And the child cannot sponsor the mother for a visa for the US until the child is 18 and actually resident in the US (which means the child would have to have adequate resources to provide for the mother as sponsor).
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thanks a million guys for al your help. Contacted an immigration lawyer in New York who will help me hopefully.
I do not want myself or daughter to relocate to the U.S (although all our family is there) as I hold passports for Canada, the U.K and Caribbean and am married to U.S citizen.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Bevdeforges said:


> No. And the child cannot sponsor the mother for a visa for the US until the child is 18 and actually resident in the US (which means the child would have to have adequate resources to provide for the mother as sponsor).
> Cheers,
> Bev


you cannot sponsor until you are 21


----------

